
12 sci-fi technologies already changing the way we live - annecap
http://thenextweb.com/entrepreneur/2016/08/09/12-sci-fi-technologies-already-changing-way-live/
======
animeshk
Mining natural resources on the moon and asteroids could really accelerate
Fusion power options for the future.. Great list!

